# Kingsun KS-959 IrDA Drivers needed !!!!



## major9 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've lost the CD containing the drivers which i got with the device, If anybody has got a copy of the drivers please help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slugger (Sep 2, 2007)

*Kingsun KS-959 USB Infrared Adapter*


----------

